# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Cách sử dụng đồng hồ đo điện vạn năng VOM

## CKD

*Cách sử dụng đồng hồ đo điện vạn năng VOM*

Với công cuộc mày mò của các DIYer, việc lắp ráp, kết nối các thiết bị điện với nhau là một trong những việc cần phải làm. Để kết nối đúng là một việc không hề đơn giản. Ráp xong, thử nghiệm mọi thứ đều Ok, hoạt động đúng như ý muốn, thật là tuyệt vời ông mặt trời.
Nhưng nếu không hoạt động thì sao? Việc kiểm tra tổng quát, kiểm tra cụ thể từng thiết bị, chi tiết đến từng mối nối thì phải làm thế nào. Khi đó sử dụng thiết bị đo vạn năng để đo đạt, kiểm tra trạng thái, kiểm tra thông mạch là một việc rất quan trọng. Góp phần chuẩn đoán nhanh chóng nguyên nhân dẫn đến thiết bị không hoạt động.

Thiết bị đo vạn năng giờ đây cũng rất hạt giẻ, tùy theo nhu cầu về độ chính xác, nhu cầu đo đạt mà mỗi DIYer có thể tự trang bị (từ vài chục K đến vài trăm K, thậm chí nhiều hơn nữa). Với nhu cầu đơn giản nhưng đã đề cập ở trên, chúng ta chỉ cần đầu tư vài chục K hoặc 2-300K cho VOM là đủ dùng. Những thiết bị cao cấp hơn.. dành cho những bạn đam mê hơn về điện/điện tử.

Tuy nhiên anh em DIYer chúng ta lại... đa phần không chuyên về điện. Nên việc sủ dụng thiết bị đo (VOM) dù biết là quan trọng nhưng lại thấy rất khó khăn vì chúng ta không thật hiểu về VOM, càng không biết phải dùng như thế nào cho đúng.

Mình cũng là dân DIYer, cũng không phải là dân gốc điện.. tuy nhiên trong quá trình chọc ngoái.. cũng biết chút ít về VOM. Xét thấy nó rất quan trọng, nhưng trình lại không đủ để viết một bài giới thiệu & hướng dẩn về VOM một cách hoàn chỉnh. Nên mình xin QUOTE nguyên văn một bài viết mà mình tìm & đọc được từ internet. Hy vọng là với phần QUOTE này, các bạn sẽ biết nhiều hơn về VOM và có thể sử dụng nó để giúp chuẩn đoán và chữa bệnh tốt hơn các thiết bị điện.

Bài viết được QUOTE nguyên văn từ http://daotaonghebachkhoa.edu.vn/bai...g/a793894.html



> *Nói qua về máy đo VOM.*
> Đối với dân điện tử, máy đo là "con mắt thứ ba" của người thợ, chúng ta biết khái niệm "chạy" trong thế giới cơ học*với các hệ truyền động, khi nói đến máy chạy là chúng ta có thể dùng mắt thịt nhìn thấy các chuyển động của các bánh xe, nhưng trong thế giới của môn điện tử, khi nói đến mạch chạy, chúng ta không thể dùng mắt thịt thấy được sự chuyển động của các dòng điện electron chảy "ào ào" trong các nhánh của các mạch điện mà phải nhìn nó qua các loại máy đo. Do đó,*người thợ không thể không biết dùng máy đo, Bạn còn phải biết dùng máy đo thật thuần thục*nữa, khi đó xem như Bạn đã "khai nhãn, mở được con mắt điện tử" và có thể "nhìn thấy" trong mạch chổ nào mạch thông, chổ nào mạch bị tắt và công việc lắp ráp, sửa chữa các loại mạch điện, thiết bị điện tử của Bạn sẽ dễ dàng hơn. Trong phần mục này tôi nói chi tiết về cách dùng loại máy đo VOM thông dụng.
> 
> Hình trên cho thấy các thành phần cơ bản của một máy đo VOM. Quy trình dùng máy đo như sau:
> Trước hết, Bạn phải biết mình muốn đo "cái gì". Nếu đo Ohm thì chọn thang đo Ohm, nếu đo volt thì chọn thanh đo volt và nếu đo dòng thì chọn thang đo dòng... Luôn luôn phải xuất phát từ "ý tưởng mình muốn đo cái gì" rồi chọn thang đo cho phù hợp. Tránh vô ý để thang đo Ohm mà lại đi đo volt AC, sự vô ý này sẽ làm cháy máy đo, không thể để thang đo dòng mà đi đo volt...
> Sau đó, Bạn phải đoán trước kết quả, có nghĩa là xác định được vị trí dừng của kim. Thí dụ: Khi đo Ohm, kiểm tra một điện trở 20 Ohm, Bạn thấy trước là kim sẽ dừng ở vạcvh giữa, tức vạch 20 Ohm, và khi thực hiện phép đo, kim dừng nagy vị trí mà mình đã đoán trước thế là điện trở tốt...
> *Giải thích các ghi chú trong hình:*
> ***Nút chỉnh kim ở vị trí 0*: Khi Bạn đặt máy đo nằm yên trên bàn, kim phải về chỉ ngay vạch 0, nếu không, thì Bạn phải dùng vít chỉnh thật nhẹ tay con ốc trên máy đo*để đưa kim về chỉ vạch 0. Khi Bạn thử 2 lò xo của khung quay máy đo VOM, Bạn đặt máy đo nằm nghiêng, lắc nhẹ, kim sau một vài dao động phải về chỉ vạch 0: Kết luận máy đo tốt. Nếu kim bị "xệ" nó sẽ lệch ra khỏi vạch 0, như vậy 2 lò xo đã không cân.
> ***Nút chỉnh mức 0 Ohm*: Khi Bạn dùng VOM ở các thang đo Ohm, theo quy định khi Bạn chập cho chạm 2 đầu kim lại thì kim phải chỉ ngay vạch 0 Ohm, nếu không, Bạn chỉnh nút 0 Ohm, đưa kim về chỉ ngay vạch 0 OHM, điều này chỉ cần chỉnh một lần trên một thang đo, nghĩa là chỉ khi nào Bạn đổi qua các thang đo Ohm khác Bạn mới phải chỉnh lại kim về vạch 0 Ohm.
> ...


_Còn tiếp_

----------

hqkcnc, Minh Phi Nguyen, nhatson, saudau

----------


## CKD

Nguồn từ http://daotaonghebachkhoa.edu.vn/bai...g/a793894.html



> *Đo hệ số HFE*: Với các transistor bipolar, loại transistor có 2 mối nối pn, như transistor pnp hay npn, tỷ số dòng IC*trên dòng IB*gọi là hệ số khuếch đại dòng ß hay HFE. Muốn đo hệ số khuếch đại dòng của các transistor. Bạn phải:
> (1) Đặt ở thang*đo Ohm Rx10, chạm kim chỉnh kim về 0 Ohm.
> (2) Cắm*transistor npn hay pnp vào đúng loại và cắm đúng chân*và*đọc kết quả trên vạch chia HFE. Điều Bạn cần nhớ: Máy đo này chỉ dùng đo HFE*của các transistor công suất nhỏ.***Thang đo dòng*: Khi Bạn muốn đo cường độ dòng điện, nút xoay đặt ở thang đo dòng, với các dòng điện chưa biết, nên chọn thang đo dòng lớn, đo dòng mắc nối tiếp vào mạch đo, dòng điện trong mạch sẽ chảy thẳng qua điện kế và làm lệch kim. Khi đo dòng chọn thang đo càng lớn, nội trở máy đo càng nhỏ, kết quả đo càng chính xác. Khi đo dòng, điều tối kỵ là đặt ở thang đo nhỏ mà đo dòng quá lớn sẽ làm hư máy đo. Bạn nhớ: Khi đo dòng lớn khoảng 1A hay 2A, Bạn phải dùng lỗ cắm 2.5A.
> *Ghi nhận*: Dòng chảy trong mạch là biểu hiện mạch có hoạt động, do đó người thợ kiểm tra dòng điện chảy trong mạch là phép đo có kết luận rất cụ thể, tuy nhiên do khi đo dòng phải "cắt mạch" cho*chèn máy đo vào nên công việc rất phiền*phức, do đó người thợ ít dùng phép đo*dòng, hơn nữa phép đo dòng dễ*làm hư máy*đo, nên khi dùng phép đo dòng Bạn phải rất cẩn thận.
> 
> Phân tích máy đo*VOM qua các chú thích trong hình:
> ***Kính đọc kim*: Bên dưới kim là mặt kính phản chiếu dùng để*đọc kết quả chính xác. Khi đọc kết quả, vị trí nhìn kim của Bạn phải sao cho chỉ thấy một kim, nếu nhìn vào Bạn thấy 2 kim, một là kim thật hai là kim trên mặt kính, như vậy góc nhìn của Bạn đã bị lệch, kết quả sẽ không chính xác.
> ***Vị trí khóa kim*: Khi Bạn bỏ máy đo VOM trong túi và di chuyển, trước đó Bạn nhớ đặt nút xoay ở ví trí OFF. Ở vị trí này, hai chân của điện kế khung quay đã cho ngắn mạch, điều này sẽ tạo ra dòng điện nghịch mỗi khi máy đo bị lắc, dòng điện ứng này sẽ chống lại sự rung động của kim và giữ an toàn cho điện kế khung quay.
> 
> ...


_Còn tiếp_

----------

hqkcnc, saudau

----------


## CKD

Nguồn từ http://daotaonghebachkhoa.edu.vn/bai...g/a793894.html



> Kiểm tra các Led. Vì Led cũng là diode, nên khi kiểm tra các Led cũng đo như các diode. Khi đo thuận, kim lên và Led sáng và khi đo nghịch kim không lên và Led không sáng.*Bạn nhớ: Khi đo theo chiều thuận, ở thang đo Rx1 có dòng trên dây đo lớn, Bạn hãy xem kết quả trên vạch chia LV sẽ biết được mức ghim áp trên Led. Các Led thường có mức ghim áp trên dưới 2V, với các Led siêu sáng có mức ghim áp khoảng 3V. Khi đo thuận, Led không sáng là Led hư.
> 
> Transistor bipolar (2 mối nối)*có 2 dạng: dạng pnp và dạng npn. Do mối nối pn là cấu tạo của một diode, nên transistor bipolar có thể xem như có 2 diode, diode ở chân BE và diode ở chân CB. Vậy muốn biết một transistor có tốt hay không, Bạn kiểm tra nhanh 2 diode này. Đo thuận nghịch diode BE và diode CB, nếu cả 2 diode này đều tốt là transistor tốt.*Bạn nhớ: diode CB có mức áp đánh thủng thường rất cao, nên ở thang đo Rx10K, tuy mức áp trên máy đo Ohm là 12V kim cũng không lên, nhưng diode BE có mức áp đánh thủng thường thấp khoảng 10V, nên khi đo nghịch trên diode này, kim sẽ vẫn lên, lên ít vì dòng nhỏ. Chúng ta*dùng đặc tính này của transistor để tìm ra chân E và chân C sau khi đã tìm ra chân B.
> 
> **Đo volt DC và AC:
> 
> Trên các đường mạch trong các mạch điện, luôn có 2 thành phần điện áp, đó là mức áp DC dùng để phân cực trạng thái tĩnh và mức áp tín hiệu ở dạng AC. Vậy để kiểm tra các mức áp phân cực DC, bạn dùng phép đo volt DC. Khi đo volt DC, dây đen cho chạm masse cũng là cực âm của pin, dây đỏ dùng đo mức volt trên các đường mạch. Tùy theo nguồn pin nuôi của mạch mà chúng ta chọn thang đo cho thích hợp. Với các*mạch điện bán dẫn chạy mức áp thấp, chúng at thường dùng thang đo 10V là được.*Chúng ta biết nội trở của máy đo Volt DC thay đổi theo thang đo, nên nếu lấy thang*đo Volt DC thấp, máy đo*có nội trở*nhỏ sẽ làm sai nhiều kết quả đo.*Khi mua máy đo Volt nên chọn loại máy đo có nội trở càng lớn càng tốt, hiện nay các máy đo thông dụng có nội trở là 20K/V, vậy nếu lấy thang đo 10V, nội trở của máy đo sẽ là 200K, với điện trở này Bạn không thể đo kiểm tra các mạch điện làm việc với*dòng điện quá nhỏ, trong trường hợp*này chúng ta phải dùng máy đo volt VTVM, với nội trở trên 11MegaOhm mới có kết quả chính xác.*
> 
> Chúng ta biết, nguồn điện nhà đèn là điện xoay chiều, dạng Sin có tần số 50Hz. Để đo mức áp này, chúng ta cắm dây đo trên lỗ đen và đỏ, lấy thang đo AC, với mức áp chưa biết trước nên khởi đầu từ thang đo volt AC cao. Khi đo đọc kết quả trên các vạch chia Volt AC 0-10V cho thang 1000V, 0-50V cho thang 50V, 0-250V cho thang đo 250V và 0-10V cho thang đo 10V, ở thanh đo này nhất là với mức áp AC thấp, Bạn nên đọc kết quả trên vạch chia màu đỏ.
> ...


_Còn tiếp_

----------

saudau

----------


## CKD

Nguồn từ http://daotaonghebachkhoa.edu.vn/bai...g/a793894.html



> Hình vẽ này cho thấy cách dùng máy đo Volt AC, thang đo thấp,*với dây đỏ cắm ở lỗ OUTPUT để kiểm tra tín hiệu xuất hiện trong một mạch khuếch đại. Chúng ta biết, trong một mạch điện, tín hiệu là sự nhấp nhô lên xuống của mức volt trên mức Volt phân cực DC. Tín hiệu AC trong mạch luôn có điểm khởi phát và làn dần đến tải. Nếu*đã nắm được đường đi của tín hiệu trong một mạch điện, chúng ta dễ dàng dùng Volt kế AC để "xác nhận sự có mặt của tín hiệu trên các điểm này". Nếu đo tại điểm 4, kim lên là có tín hiệu và chuyển*qua đo*tại điểm 5, kim không lên là không có tín hiệu, vậy tụ liên lạc C2 hư hay có hở mạch. Nói cho cùng sửa máy là làm công việc tìm xem tín hiệu bị mất ở điểm nào, mất do lý do vì, nếu do linh kiện hư thay cái mới vào là xong, nếu do đứt mạch, hàn lại là được...Do vậy nếu biết dùng phép đo này, việc tìm chổ hỏng trong các thiết bị điện tử cũng không phải là công việc quá khó.
> 
> ***LI cho biết dòng trên dây đo,*LV cho biết áp trên*dây đo:*
> 
> Khi dùng Ohm kế đo, kiểm tra*các linh kiện có tính phi tuyến, kết quả đọc trên thang đo Ohm là không có ý nghĩa thực tế, vì sao? Vì ở các thang đo Ohm khác kết quả đọc được sẽ khác nhau. Thí dụ: Khi đo một diode, Bạn sẽ thấy số Ohm đọc được trên thang đo Rx1 sẽ khác với số Ohm đọc được trên thang đo Rx10...Vì linh kiện phi tuyến có trị điện trở thay đổi theo cường độ dòng điện. Với các linh kiện phi tyuến, Bạn luôn phải lấy kết quả với một cặp số:*đó là mức áp trên linh kiện ứng với cường độ dòng điện lúc đó. Do vậy Khi đo các diode, Bạn đọc kết quả trên vạch chia LI sẽ xác định được dòng điện chảy qua linh kiện và lấy kết quả trên vạch chia LV sẽ biết được mức áp giảm trên 2 chân của linh kiện. Vậy với Ohm kế có 4 thang đo, đó là Rx1, Rx10, Rx100 và Rx1K. Bạn sẽ có thể lấy được 4 cặp số ứng với 4 dòng điện, Bạn ghi 4 kết quả này lên*đồ thị V và I, dùng viết kẻ đường cong qua 4 điểm này, Bạn sẽ có đường cong đặc tính của linh kiện, từ hình dạng của đường cong này, Bạn có thể biết được, đó là diode Si hay Ge, biết được công dụng của diode, biết được diode Schottky...
> 
> ***Thử Pin:*
> 
> Thử pin là kiểm tra xem nguồn Pin có còn nhiều điện năng hay đã hết. Muốn vậy người ta dùng phép đo Volt DC có mang tải. Khi Pin yếu, lúc đo Volt DC không tải, chúng ta vẫn thấy có đủ Volt, nhưng khi cho pin mang tải thì sẽ thấy "mất Volt". Với Pin người ta dùng vạch chia màu xanh ghi là Good, pin còn đủ mạnh, vạch chia màu đỏ ghi là Bad, pin đã yếu. Như vậy khi dùng phép đo Volt DC thông thường đo trên các pin, chúng ta không thể biết chính xác là pin còn mới hay đã dùng nhiều rồi, phải cho pin mang tải, khi mang tải mức áp sụt ít là pin tốt, nếu mức áp giảm mạnh là pin đã yếu.
> ...


_Còn tiếp_

----------

saudau

----------


## CKD

Nguồn từ http://daotaonghebachkhoa.edu.vn/bai...g/a793894.html



> Người ta còn dùng*phép đo Volt AC để xác định độ lợi công suất của các mạch khuếch đại,*kết quả đọc được lấy theo*vạch chia db (Deci-Bell). Khi đo công suất của mạch khuếch đại, Bạn phải tuân thủ các qui định sau:*Tín hiệu tác động phải có dạng Sin, tần số 50Hz. Công suất*tín hiệu ứng với 1VAC đo trên trở kháng 600 Ohm được ghi là 0dB, vậy khi đo công suất trên các ngả ra Bạn cũng phải có trở kháng là 600 Ohm, nếu kim chỉ +10dB, chúng ta nói mạch khuếch đại có độ lợi công suất là 10dB, nếu kết quả đo là -5dB, chúng ta nói mạch làm xuy giảm tín hiệu là -5dB. Ưu điểm của phép đo công suất lấy theo vạch chia deci-bell là độ lợi của các tầng có thể cho cộng lại, độ xuy giảm thì cho trừ bớt.
> 
> *Cách chọn các thang đo*
> Để có kết quả đo chính xác, Bạn nên chọn thang đo sao cho kim lệch nằm vào vùng giữa, tránh các vùng có góc lệch quá nhỏ khó đọc được kết quả. Với máy đo SANWA YX-960TR, chung quanh nút xoay chúng ta thấy có các vị trí thang đo như hình sau:
> 
> ***Thang đo Ohm:* Ở thang đo Ohm có các vị trí sau:
> Rx1 - Rx10 - Rx100 - Rx1K và Rx10K. Ngoài thang đo Rx10 máy đo dùng nguồn pin 12V, ở các thang đo khác máy đo dùng nguồn pin 3V. Dòng ghi bên dưới các thang đo là dòng điện lớn nhất trên dây đo khi cho 2 đâu cây đo chạm vào nhau. Khi đo hệ số khuếch đại dòng của các transistor, Bạn đặt nút xoay ở vị trí Rx10.***Thang đo volt DC:* Ở thang đo volt DC có các vị trí sau:
> 0.1 - 0.5 - 2.5 - 10 - 50 - 250 - 1000. Khi đo volt DC Bạn có thể đọc kết quả trên*3 vạch chia: từ 0 đến 10V, từ 0 đến 50V và từ 0 đến 250V. Điện kế này có nội trở là DC 20K/V, như vậy khi đặt thang đo ở vị trí 10, lúc đó nhìn vào 2 dây đo Bạn có điện trở 20Kx10 = 200K. Bạn lấy thang đo càng cao, nội trở của máy đo volt DC sẽ càng lớn, điều này ít làm thay đổi cấu trúc của mạch đo và kết quả đọc được sẽ chính xác hơn.***Thang đo volt AC:*
> ***Thang đo dòng:*
> ...

----------

saudau

----------


## vusvus

Thêm một số trường hợp chọt bậy/nhầm thang đo làm hỏng hoặc ko hỏng VOM luôn đi bác CKD, e cứ thắc mắc cái này mãi

----------


## CKD

> Thêm một số trường hợp chọt bậy/nhầm thang đo làm hỏng hoặc ko hỏng VOM luôn đi bác CKD, e cứ thắc mắc cái này mãi


Lý thuyết đo không đúng thang đo thì nguy cơ bóc khói là rất cao. Khã năng bóc khói càng giảm khi mà VOM xịn có chế độ bảo vệ.

Cách phòng chóng thì...
1. Cẩn thận. Cách này không bao giờ thừa, chỉ sợ thiếu. Xác định rỏ biên độ đo, loại đo (ohm, V, AC, DC, amper). Chỉnh đồng hồ đúng.
2. Nếu không rỏ thì nên để thang đo có giá trị lớn nhất. Sau đó chỉnh thấp xuống dần. Lưu ý với thang đo Amper.
3. Nếu có khã năng nên chọn loại VOM có chức năng auto, tự động điều chỉnh thang đo. Phần lớn là chỉ chỉnh thang đo, không chỉnh loại đo. Nên vẫn phải điều chỉnh loại đo Ohm, V, AC, DC, Amper. Nhưng vẫn ít rủi ro hơn những loại không có auto.

_Kinh nghiệm của một thằng nướng & ngửi khói khá nhiều VOM_

----------

hqkcnc, Minh Phi Nguyen, vusvus

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Em xin phép tham gia  chủ đề của bác CDK
  Có 1 thiết bị do cũng rất thông dụng trong kỹ thuật đo điện, đó là Ampe kềm( hay Ampe kẹp), đặc biệt dùng để đo cường độ dòng điện, rất an toàn và cơ động

(Trích nhiều nguồn Internet.....)

Ampe kìm là thiết bị đo điện chuyên dụng để đo dòng điện với dải đo rộng từ 100mA đến 2000A . Một số model ampe kìm được tích hợp nhiều tính năng như đồng hồ vạn năng là đo: điện áp, điện trở, tần số... Tên của thiết bị đo điện này được đặt theo đơn vị đo cường độ dòng điện là ampe.

Nguyên lý hoạt động của ampe kìm:
Trong dòng điện xoay chiều, từ trường biến thiên sinh ra bởi dòng điện có thể gây cảm ứng điện từ lên một cuộn cảm nằm gần dòng điện. Ampe kìm hoạt động dựa trên nguyên lý này vì vậy nó được liệt ào nhóm thiết bị đo điện cảm ứng.

Chức năng ampe kìm:
Ampe kìm có chức năng chính là đo dòng điện. Ngoài ra một số loại có tích hợp thêm tính năng đo điện áp xoay chiều, điện trở, tần số, nhiệt độ (chọn thêm đầu đo nhiệt), kiểm tra dẫn điện…

Cách sử dụng ampe kìm:
Ampe kìm cũng giống như đồng hồ vạn năng. Muốn đo dòng thi kẹp vào đoạn dây mà dòng điện chạy qua. Còn muốn sử dụng như thiết bị đo điện khác để đo điện áp, đo thông mạch và các thông số khác thì cắm thêm que đo và sử dụng như cách sử dụng đồng hồ vạn năng thông thường.

Sau đây là 1 ví dụ ( Không phải quảng cáo sản phẩm đâu nhé :Big Grin: )
Hướng dẫn sử dụng ampe kìm Kyoritsu  
Đo dòng điện một chiều ( DC)
Cảnh báo 
-  Không thực hiện phép đo với mạch điện có điện áp lớn hơn 1000VDC
-  Không thực hiện phép đo khi nắp đậy pin bị tháo ra. 
-  Không thực hiện đo dòng điện khi kiểm tra dây kết nối giữa COM và V/Ω
-  Giữa cho ngón tay và cánh tay phía sau Barrier trong quá trình đo
Các bước thực hiện:
-  Chuyển vị trí thang đo về vị trí 
-  Để ngàm biến áp (1) đóng kín và nhấn nút “0 ADJ/reset” để thực hiện quy không
-  Nhấn cò mở ngàm kẹp dây dẫn vào giữa ngàm đo và giữ cho dây ở giữa (không 
kẹp 2 dây).


-  Giữ ngàm đo đóng kín hoàn toàn sau đó đọc trị số đo được.
Chú ý: 
-  Trong quá trình đo phải giữ cho ngàm kẹp kín để phép đo được chính xác
-  Khi đồng hồ đo hiển thị giá trị dương thì có thể xác định chiều dòng điện là chiều 
đi theo hướng từ mặt trước ra mặt sau của thiết bị đo
Đo dòng điện xoay chiều ( AC)
Cảnh báo 
-  Không thực hiện phép đo với mạch điện có điện áp lớn hơn 750VAC
-  Không thực hiện phép đo khi nắp đậy pin bị tháo ra.
-  Giữa cho ngón tay và cánh tay phía sau Barrier trong quá trình đo
Các bước thực hiện:
-  Chuyển vị trí thang đo về  “~ A”
-  Nhấn cò mở ngàm kẹp dây dẫn vào giữa ngàm đo và giữ cho dây ở giữa (không 
kẹp 2 dây

(Đây chỉ là ví dụ, nhưng về cơ bản nhiều loại ampe kềm khác phuơng pháp đo cũng giống như thế là như thế!)

----------

CKD

----------

